# can you say BREAK THROUGH!



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

tonight at 7 i decided to take sage out and put her on my lap even though she doesn't like "quiet time" cause she is an explorer. Well, she was walking all around me and actually let me pick her up! Like fully pick her up, rub her belly, and look at her ears and toes! I was like "whoa!" she was being so cute trying to burrow in my legs and arms. Then i decided you know what this is the first time she has bonded with me so i grabbed my video camera, and she did the funniest thing She ran over to it, and started attacking it! Huffing and puffing smelling it and then she was hissing at it and head butting it! It was SO Funny and cute! :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

So were you able to catch any of that behavior on video?
Can you upload it? I would love to see it.

Congrats on the bonding time!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great! I'm glad she's warming up- and being cute, as I'm sure is usual.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i did catch it on video!but, i don't know how to up load it? :? i probably should huh? haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope I get to see the video. I think little Sage is just so adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh well me and Sage thank you.  even though she wasn't a baby and i don't know her background and she is still a little Leery of me ... i love her and glad i decided to get her


----------

